

Derek Sivers' upcoming [2011] TED talk: Why You Need to Fail - invisiblefunnel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhxcFGuKOys

======
sivers
This is a TED talk I gave in India last month (December 2010), here:
<http://theinkconference.com/>

(Didn't want anyone to think it was going to be at the next 2011 TED
Conference.)

